
Science proves communism makes nations poorer and less healthy - elmar
https://nypost.com/2018/04/11/science-proves-communism-makes-nations-poorer-and-less-healthy/
======
hn0
The title is somewhat loaded, Islam is also found to be problematic, albeit
less heavily correlated. In danger of stating the obvious: the quality of life
in nations that find themselves in opposition, isolation or subservient
position to the major industrial hedgemons have a lower quality of life.

It’s also worth noting China is not present in the basket, neither is Cuba
which prides itself on its healthcare system.

It’s interesting to note the autocratic nature of “communist” and “muslim”
regimes with their strong personality cults. I’m not all that surprised that
escaping one crappy political system, then having a puppet regime/dictator
being installed by foreign imperialist intelligence, and having the economy
colonized by ruthless multinationals leads to a crappy quality of life.

